# Pictures of the three babies...



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, here are the three that will be coming to live with us in October. Ahhh...I know i'm a little crazy for taking three on at once but I had two at once before and it was absolutely wonderful!

Ok so this is the little boy Kitoko (Kit). He was born June 28  This picture was taken today at one month old!


















Next is Cinnamon Bun (Bunny), born July 13, these pictures are from yesterday at 2 weeks 1 day.










































And just born this morning, July 29!! Raven Star (Raven), just a couple of hours old.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW they are all gorgeous. Congrats on the new additions to your family.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, bunny is soooo cute. I love being able to see her grow.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW youre gunna be crazy busy! Have fun with it all! Congrats!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my goodness wonderful fun is comeing to your house in october your triplets are beautiful


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will need some tips and hints from everyone. I think I might do a playpen setup. Should I get 3 seperate playpens? How do you have the inside of the playpen set up? Any other suggestions? I want to make this as smooth as possible, I mean I know it's going to be crazy, but anything to help.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

id introduce them all n then put them in the same playpen.bunny is getting so big already n the other 2 r adorable.rite now i have 3 adults n 2 babies(10wk old n 7wk old).plus,theres a litter 2 b born this week and im getting one. so,if youre crazy i am 2


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wow...what a trio of sweethearts...lucky you....


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

wild.irish.rose said:


> id introduce them all n then put them in the same playpen.bunny is getting so big already n the other 2 r adorable.rite now i have 3 adults n 2 babies(10wk old n 7wk old).plus,theres a litter 2 b born this week and im getting one. so,if youre crazy i am 2


I would love to see pictures .


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love Bunnys markings great bunch you have picked out


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

They are all so darn cute, and so different...how fun!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are beautiful. Bunny is a great color, but they are all cute as can be, You are going to have your hands full. I think I'd keep them all together in the same play pen, but maybe give them their own crates, as they get older so they can have their own space if they want to be alone or rest. Good luck, can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, very cute!!!


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so jealous! I wish I could get three all at the same time! I would never be able to afford all of the puppy shots all at one time though. Not to mention getting them fixed. 
You are going to have so much fun watching them all grow and get along. Have Fun!

P.S. I just set up a play pen for my puppy, Lilly. Instead of buying a dog playpen for $100 I made mine out of shelving grids. Its really cool because you can change the size when ever you want. I got mine because I am going camping and I want her to be able to be out but be safe. I first learned about this from a guinea pig website and decided to try it out with my puppy. Her is the link to get an idea of what I am talking about. Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home

Also, I lined my with first a towel then I put fleece over it to make it nice and cozy
Good luck!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

lilly+rosey said:


> I am so jealous! I wish I could get three all at the same time! I would never be able to afford all of the puppy shots all at one time though. Not to mention getting them fixed.
> You are going to have so much fun watching them all grow and get along. Have Fun!
> 
> P.S. I just set up a play pen for my puppy, Lilly. Instead of buying a dog playpen for $100 I made mine out of shelving grids. Its really cool because you can change the size when ever you want. I got mine because I am going camping and I want her to be able to be out but be safe. I first learned about this from a guinea pig website and decided to try it out with my puppy. Her is the link to get an idea of what I am talking about. Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home
> ...


I would love to see a picture of your set up.

It will be expensive for all their shots and testing. I won't be getting them fixed as I am going to breed (no slams please) and being mentored by Midwest Chihuahuas. They have to pass all testing before they will be bred, and if not then they will be fixed and be non-breeding pets. It all cost a lot of money but we are able to do it.

I'm just so excited to bring them home!


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the setup
































This is what my grids came in and what they are really used for








Just a cute pic of Lily









I am so excited for you Lily loves her make shift playpen. I wasn't sure if she would whine or not and she hasn't yet. 

Also, you can make the sides higher I just didn't for her because she can't jump over it. For sure though when you first get yours, I can't imagine them being able to jump over.
Hope this helps


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

they are such sweethearts, i just love bunny's markings


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

lilly+rosey said:


> Here is the setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's a great idea and cute Lily seems to like it.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*new pups?*

:hello1mg-r u getting 4 chis now?i was thinking of ur new chis n looked up midwest chis-(i looked them up the day u posted the 3 pics n again 10min ago) did u get another girl from moo moo?lol-that was the pup i thought of getting when u posted the 3 new chis.i saw the kennel name n checked it out.are u gonna b breeding?i used to breed pomeranians until '08 when i had heart surgery n now im starting to breed chis.i have a mentor-shes helping me w/a website,advice,etc.ive worked as a vet tech n have a host of medical books my vet gave me.right now i have 2 preg chis due in oct.mya is white w/choc n cya is long hair cream.bleu(my short coat blue merle)is bred to both.since the merle pattern is dominant i should get a couple n a couple lite colors.i LOVE the merle pattern.i always did ever since i saw merles of other breeds-b4 i ever knew there were merle chis.good luck if ur gonna breed.ill c ya on the forum


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Seriously? What are you thinking?! Why must you have three at once and not just be happy with one puppy? One puppy can command round the clock attention for months and months, all yours will only be getting a third of the intensive attention they need. Get one and train and socialise it fully before you even considder adding another one. There are countless problems associated with getting two pups from the same litter- let alone three. I don't know what responsible seller would even sell you three pups at once??! You need to not be selfish- would getting three puppies at once actually be of any benefit to them or just be fun for you?

I also noticed that you are getting them to breed. You should not just get any three dogs to breed for a quick buck, you should only breed dogs that are yto the breed standard and have optimum health that will better the Chihuahua breed gene pool. One of the pups picutred is a Merle. The Kennel clubs in many countries arround the world have banned Merles for a reason. They have done alot of research and decided no longer to register them as they carry genetic defects, such as eye and ear problems, the worst of wich being of deafness and blindness. This affects not only the homozygous merle coding but also the heterozygous merle coding - i.e. ALL MERLES ARE PRONE and are a detriment to the breed.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi looking for an update so happy about your triplets do you have any new pics i think its going to be a house full of fun and laughter this october


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*breeding*

@holly-i'll respect your opinion because i want other people to respect mine.u know nothing about my circumstances or decisions so its unfair to judge.as for merles-yes,you have to be careful breeding them but i would have to say the same for entire breeds if that stood.this isnt a whim-im a vet tech,have a mentor n am studying the genetics of chi breeding.money is not an issue-although u seem to have taken it for granted that it is.u have obviously judged w/out knowing me.either way,as ive said,u have ur opinion n i have mine.we each have a rite to the way we feel(although my opinion is more informed as u dont know me).by the way,i am lucky enuf that i can stay at home w/my babies 24/7.they get more attention than most peoples children.my pups love having an 'all the time'playmate.i have taken the time to care,play with,train n love my babies as well as study genetics of breeding-particularly merles.u seem 2 believe that EVERYONE who breeds is a greeder with no love of each individual personality just 4 being themselves.this is exactly why a good amount of new breeders wont post on the forum-someone will jump the gun n judge.god bless ps-does that mean ur 3 r only getting 1/3 of the attention they need/deserve?btw,who said my 3 were from the same dog?they arent although i have kept littermates in the past w/no prob.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

awe what sweethearts. they are too cute!


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's Gigi's playpen set up. She doesn't stay in it anymore. When she hit 5 months she was able to climb out, lol. They have the toppers, but I figured she was ready to be free. I bought a baby playpen from walmart. They a lot cheaper than the ones for dogs. Her litterbox is in there and a crate. She did not like the crate so I replaced it with a bed.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Bunny's marking and Ravens little paws!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The three babies are cute and I LOVE the merle. 

I think what's most important when breeding is just that the parents are health tested, and being shown Champions. They need to be bettering the breed. 

I'm lucky enough to be able to stay at home too for the most part, and I couldn't imagine a day not spent interacting with my dogs and showering them with attention. 

I don't breed, WON'T breed, but that's because I don't have show dogs lol. I think before jumping to conclusions that anyone is breeding for money/greed, it needs to just at least be established that they're health testing and showing, only breeding those we meet and are champions of the standard. This forum is one of the more relaxed ones I've seen; some won't even ALLOW anyone to post about breeding until they show proof of health tests as well as confirmation/showing points.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

HollieC said:


> Seriously? What are you thinking?! Why must you have three at once and not just be happy with one puppy? One puppy can command round the clock attention for months and months, all yours will only be getting a third of the intensive attention they need. Get one and train and socialise it fully before you even considder adding another one. There are countless problems associated with getting two pups from the same litter- let alone three. I don't know what responsible seller would even sell you three pups at once??! You need to not be selfish- would getting three puppies at once actually be of any benefit to them or just be fun for you?
> 
> I also noticed that you are getting them to breed. You should not just get any three dogs to breed for a quick buck, you should only breed dogs that are yto the breed standard and have optimum health that will better the Chihuahua breed gene pool. One of the pups picutred is a Merle. The Kennel clubs in many countries arround the world have banned Merles for a reason. They have done alot of research and decided no longer to register them as they carry genetic defects, such as eye and ear problems, the worst of wich being of deafness and blindness. This affects not only the homozygous merle coding but also the heterozygous merle coding - i.e. ALL MERLES ARE PRONE and are a detriment to the breed.


Are you speaking to me with this comment? Also, in the US Merles can and ARE shown.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

HollieC said:


> Seriously? What are you thinking?! Why must you have three at once and not just be happy with one puppy? One puppy can command round the clock attention for months and months, all yours will only be getting a third of the intensive attention they need. Get one and train and socialise it fully before you even considder adding another one. There are countless problems associated with getting two pups from the same litter- let alone three. I don't know what responsible seller would even sell you three pups at once??! You need to not be selfish- would getting three puppies at once actually be of any benefit to them or just be fun for you?
> 
> I also noticed that you are getting them to breed. You should not just get any three dogs to breed for a quick buck, you should only breed dogs that are yto the breed standard and have optimum health that will better the Chihuahua breed gene pool. One of the pups picutred is a Merle. The Kennel clubs in many countries arround the world have banned Merles for a reason. They have done alot of research and decided no longer to register them as they carry genetic defects, such as eye and ear problems, the worst of wich being of deafness and blindness. This affects not only the homozygous merle coding but also the heterozygous merle coding - i.e. ALL MERLES ARE PRONE and are a detriment to the breed.


And also I am not just throwing dogs together to breed, I am friends with MANY people that show chi's and my stud will come from one of them. But I really don't need to explain any of that to you.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

TinyGiant said:


> And also I am not just throwing dogs together to breed, I am friends with MANY people that show chi's and my stud will come from one of them. But I really don't need to explain any of that to you.


Your right you don't, but you put it out there which is going to cause back lash in a site like this. That being said.

You don't have to show conformation. In goldens some are bred as hunting/tracking champs and for those lines, for borders it's herding some breed the dogs because they excel at what they are created to do. As well as health and temperament of course. In Chihuahua's tho that really isn't possible all you have is show. (in this case i'm ignoring the sports as I find that is controversial) Can you honestly say that you are going to be bettering the breed? If you believe that truly then there is little that we could ever say to disuade you. 

Did you buy them all as show quality with research on the parents? What are your intentions with these dogs? If you have no ill feelings to contributing to pet over population with your family pets then nothing can be done. If you are going to put in the money and time to become a proper breeder than I tip my bonnet to you as it is something I personally could not do but I support proper breeding. Shame on byb I believe those people are just selfish.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

No, I'm not going to show. Yes I am going to have all testing and they will be OFA certified. A lot of times show chi's are less healthy because they are line bred (inbreeding) and with line breeding comes a WHOLE host of other problems. Just because people show their dogs does not make them better or healthier. I have done tons of research over the years. BYB's just throw two dogs together and know nothing about genetics. I have studied chihuahua genetics and am on a facebook page that teaches genetics and the owner and teacher on that group shows her dogs and one of her boys is a champion merle. So tell me, if you buy a chi that isn't from a show breeder or isn't show quality, how are you any better?

I am friends with many chihuahua breeders that have never shown but have sold to show homes and some of their chi's they have bred have gone on to become champions. People are WAY to quick to judge. It is true that there are the so called byb's and puppy mills, but I consider them to be people who know nothing about genetics and also people who don't care at all what happens to the offspring or how their breeding stock are taken care of.

I am a smart person and I have done research on this for year. I love my dogs they are my pets first! I have a little boy here now and his name is Kit. Sure I bought him with the intention of using him to breed, but his ears may never stand, and if that happens he will not be used and he will just help out with all the other dogs here lol. Also even if his ears do stand, what if his hear doesn't check out? What if his patellas don't? I would not breed him!! I just don't think it's fair to lump everyone into one category. I see plenty of chi's on this board that are no where near breed standard. Were they bought from a show home? maybe...I doubt all of them were. Were they rescued? Maybe...but again I doubt they all were. I am guessing the majority of them were bought from your so called byb's.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Updates please?! Would love to see photos!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are all cute, your gonna have your handful but what fun


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing updated pics of your new babies. Your going to have so much fun having three babies together. Sooo jealous xx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll start a new thread with pictures after I get them today


----------

